# Coming the fall: Sequoia Motorplex



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a quick press release, this fall (October at the earliest) Sequoia Speedway will find a permanent home as part of the Sequoia Motorplex.










This will include the current track that will have added to it a 13' dragstrip and a 28' two-lane roadcourse. All of the tracks will be fully landscaped and have spectator accomodations like bleachers and grandstands. Timing and scoring will all be run to a common USB plug and run off of a dedicated laptop. James and David Hicks are named as primary investors in the project, expected to cost around $600 including the computer. The Motorplex will be located at my new apartment in one side of it's two car garage. The 4 lane oval will be situated as to allow it to be removed from the rest of the layout for "away" races.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

This is very cool and great news Pete! I like the variety!

BTW - with having a drag strip, I don't know if your plans including using some sort of VT or glue/sticky stuff for the strip, but you may want to space or further separate it from the others to insure that no sticky stuff gets on the other tracks. If there are no plans for the sticky stuff, then its all cool. Just thought I'd mention that from our experience in 1/32 / 1/24 drag racing.

Definitely will be cool watching this build up! From the build to the integrating, this ought to be sweet!

Have fun bro!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I've actually donated some of the wood for this project, and the road course is one that we've run before that fits on a 8' X 3' layout. The dragstrip just lies on the 1' wide section to make it all 14' long and 4' wide. The road course will share the G-Jet power pack via Dean's plugs but the drag strip will be two Tomy wall packs. From what I know of the project the LL stockers will still be the primary class on both the oval and road course, and the drag strip will be multi-class.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Yoshi actually took the scrap wood from the construction site next to his house. But you know scrap wood from new developments is still building materials!!! And it saved about $30 on the project. We now have all the plywood and 2X4's we need to do all the framing, legs and surface. I still have 2 4X8 pieces of foam left over that is 1/2" thick to sink the track into. And we have some 1X6 shelving to go all around it.


----------

